# Police Chief Says Officers Shot Man Because Suspect Shot At Them - WPXI



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

Police Chief Says Officers Shot Man Because Suspect Shot At Them



> PITTSBURGH -- Pittsburgh Police Chief Nate Harper said the police officers shot 19-year-old Justin Jackson after Jackson fired shots at them. We initially believed
> Jackson was fatally shot after shooting at the K-9.
> 
> Pittsburgh Police Chief Nate Harper said the officers' actions were justified. Police said they were responding to shots fired when the K-9 handler and his partner
> ...



The CNN link still stated : "WPXI:  Cops kill man after he kills police dog"


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, if the guy shot the dog, it's no different than shooting a cop.


----------



## Jordan (7 May 2008)

That's how I feel as well. If he shot the dog he was probably gonna shot the officers next.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Police Chief Says Officers Shot Man Because Suspect Shot At Them
> 
> The CNN link still stated : "WPXI:  Cops kill man after he kills police dog"



I see the media is playing its game with headlines slike this.

I look at it this way, one less welfare sucking gun toting crim is off the streets for good! I am sure he was aiming the same direction where the police were.  That equals a clean shoot as far as I am concerned.

Sorry to hear that the hound died.


----------



## MedTechStudent (15 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I see the media is playing its game with headlines slike this.
> 
> I look at it this way, one less welfare sucking gun toting crim is off the streets for good! I am sure he was aiming the same direction where the police were.  That equals a clean shoot as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Sorry to hear that the hound died.



Agreed, a right git who got what he deserved.  If he didn't have a GUN then I assume he would not be dead.  I have a German Shepherd myself so I'm sorry to here that the dog died.  Handlers and dogs spend years together and establish a close relationship, so I feel for the officer.  That being said, better a dog than a human officer, always.


----------

